# New Stickshot - no paracord needed



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Made this one tonite, 2 hours work total. Carved from a broom handle.

Used black ink and sanded it over to give it an antique look, then linseed oil.

It has that palm swell I like so much.

And I tried to leave out the loop - it works! The ball flies just as straight and there is no dead play.

I think this is most simple slingshot there is.

The "fork" is so low that even strong bands are easy to draw.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks good as always, and it is good to finally see people discover that with an OTT attachment and a consistent flip there isn't much need for large fork gaps, or forks at all. I'll still take a nice slingshot frame any day though.

Small correction though:


> I think this is most simple slingshot there is.


I don't think this is entirely true, take a few minutes to watch Dgui's collection of videos and you'll see what I mean....









Cheers - John


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Interesting!

A slo-mo would really clear things up with respect to the release.

I have some concern about the projectile losing power as it leaves the pouch and clears the rubber.

Obvious with a fork but not with the stick.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great work Jeorg and would love to see a video if it's not too much trouble. For what it's worth I believe one could probably use the Guatemalan forkless flips using your technique. I have cut some wood and will be taking some forkless wood pieces offshore with me to attempt making a few of these as well. While I have yet to "attempt" *(translated, this means "say a tearful goodbye to my thumb") *one of these I will set to carving a few for my four weeks' hitch.

Love to see the work and the fact that it was made from a broomhandle gives it extra points.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I dont get how this even shoots. I believe you that it does ... I just cannot see how. Especially without the paracord.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Will do the video of course, but again I can only do that in bright daylight, the slomo cam needs lots of light. Saturday or Sunday!

It really shoots, and I did not detect any loss in power or inaccuracy.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

accurracy?

hmmm will be waiting for the video u be making abt it


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder if there are any handslaps, using 4 layers of tb gold.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Shooting 16 mm lead = no handslap.

Anything lighter, yes, handslaps happen but aren't too bad.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

16mm lead with this litle toy?? that´s cool! much energy!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Are the pouch ends (where the bands connect) held horizontal or vertical?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting Joerg!!! I'm surprised that it works when tying on the bands the direction shown. Cool!


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Won't the BBs hit the rubber after you shoot?


----------

